

Making the most of Redis and Sorted Sets - itamarhaber
http://aimeeault.com/blog/making-the-most-of-redis-and-sorted-sets

======
itamarhaber
An extremely popular use case for Redis' sorted sets is leaderboards. During
the last GDC I was amazed how practically every game developer I talked with
was using Redis just for that - here's the post I had published afterwards:
[http://redislabs.com/blog/the-top-3-game-changing-redis-
use-...](http://redislabs.com/blog/the-top-3-game-changing-redis-use-cases)

